# What is this off green



## Camarojoe12 (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm trying to figure out what this grass/ weed is. It grows much faster than the kbg, it's lighter green and some of it has cylindrical "stalks". It is in clusters and is pulled up easily


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

Looks like kyllinga to me. Not sure what to use on bluegrass.


----------

